# Kieffer Tara bridle



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

I recently bought a new Kieffer Tara bridle and thought I’d post a review 🙂 I really like the soft padded leather and the brow band has inlaid metal which is just enough detail, and not too “bling” for my taste. I like the ergonomic design, buckles are great and easy to adjust. I bought horse size. I will say I think my mare must have an odd size head...I had a Micklem multi bridle before this one and even the large horse size Micklem the chin strap was too tight. With this Kieffer bridle the chin strap is great (I actually have tons of room to spare), but I had to add a hole for the crank noseband to fit! Another dislike was that it comes with web reins, which I’m not a fan of. I would love to have a nice quality set of leather reins. Overall it’s a great quality and design, well padded bridle, just not a perfect fit for all!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

No bridle is going to fit perfectly unless it is custom made for your horse. But I like the design of the crank, much better than the old style.


----------

